# Family-Friendly Activities to Do with Dad this Father’s Day



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You appreciate your dad all year round, but Father’s Day is the perfect opportunity to express that appreciation in a more tangible way. Whether you’re looking for a way to show your own father some love or putting together a plan with your children, there are plenty of family-friendly activities you can do this Father’s Day. Here are some ideas: 



*Play golf or mini golf.* Whether your dad is a pro golfer or barely knows how to hold a club, taking him for a golf outing could be a lot of fun. If you’re looking for an activity the whole family can enjoy, try mini golf instead.


*Take him to a ball game.* Going to baseball games is a summertime staple and a great way to spend time with Dad. Go all out with the nachos, hot dogs, and cotton candy, and make some new memories!


*Go bowling.* If you find yourself looking for a rainy-day activity to celebrate Dad, why not go bowling? It may seem a bit outdated, but it’s a family-friendly activity guaranteed to drum up a few laughs.


*Head to the lake to do some fishing.* There’s a good chance that fishing was part of your Dad’s childhood, so why not make it an activity the whole family can share? Grab a rod and some bait and head to the closest lake or pond for a day of fishing. 


*Have a cookout in the backyard.* You don’t necessarily need to leave the house for a great Father’s Day celebration. Stock up on burgers and hotdogs then spend the day in your own backyard playing catch and enjoying some family bonding time.


*Take a bike ride.* Learning to ride a bike is a childhood must, and sometimes the best gift you can give your Dad is the opportunity for him to teach you something. Have everyone grab their bikes and take a family ride together around the neighborhood.


*Build something together.* Does your Dad spend a lot of his free time in the garage or workshop? If so, taking the time to build something as a family could be the ultimate Father’s Day activity. 


*Have a movie night at home.* Ask your Dad what some of his favorite movies are then build a family movie night around them! Pop some popcorn, grab a couple of cozy blankets, and settle in on the couch for a movie night dedicated to Dad. 


*Create a scavenger hunt.* If you’re really looking for something unique, create a scavenger hunt with clues for your Dad to follow to discover his Father’s Day gift. If you’re feeling extra adventurous, make it a trip that goes outside the home, maybe ending at his favorite restaurant.


*Spend the day at the arcade*. If your Dad is a kid at heart, spending the day at an arcade could be the perfect Father’s Day activity! Grab a roll of quarters and go!

All your dad really wants on Father’s Day is to spend time with the people he loves. Try some of the activities on this list to make this Father’s Day the most memorable one yet!

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

